# Day 2



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Couple big uns on r&r so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Kev , I am about ready . The Shad thick yet ?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice wtg. How deep you fishing?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah shad aren't thick yet too cold. But was able to catch enough off lighted pier. Some were caught about 5-8 ft and the rest about 18


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks man. May try and get up there this weekend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice going! Man it's good to see a fishing report.


You never know unless you go


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, and yes finally a fishing report!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice I went up to lake to check things out and someone stole license plate off boat. Water had a bunch of floaters be careful on the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya we saw some huge floaters out there. We ended up with 22 yesterday and today. Plus the big OP and BLUE. They count double I think. Today was slow we had to fish hard all day to get a good box of fish. Yesterday with all the dang rain we got them in just a few hours.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crzycajun08 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thunder and lightning strike again wait till tom


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg Kev, may try to make up tomorrow afternoon . Going to pick up a new to us boat motor. may have to test run.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool hope YALL do good if you make it out. We're gonna fish in the morning for a few hours then head back to Katy for family time..... hate leaving the fish biting


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm inspired by Kevbos ice breaker report and I'm takin a bunch for cats tomorrow 
I'm thinking the bite is better mid lake up, as it might be a shade warmer, and more shad.


You never know unless you go


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Loy, the water is still chilly but there's lots of bait deep


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I struck out today, using cut buffalo and drum in water from 15 to 40 feet deep.
Never had a bite either drifting or still.
I did find a school of shad. I ran a huge flock of water turkeys off and zeroed in the shad they had been eating and threw the net. I did get a couple, but my light net, and old arm could not really get them in the 20 FOW.
They could out swim the net easy.
It will not be long before the bite will be good.
Thanks again Kevbow for sharing with the killer report and giving us all hope after the long winter.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

This morning we only got 4 before we left. It was slow and I thought it would be good. Couldn't find any schools of shad in the spots we went


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good eating fish and a couple brutes, good job !!!!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a couple of monsters WTG!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats, Kev. Nice report and thats a bunch o fillets!


----------

